# My B14: "******"



## age16withSE-R (Mar 15, 2004)

Pics at the lake.
























Rim shot








Needs a cleaning


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

Nice and Clean. I love the front lip!!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Very nice and clean. I agree with Stoney.....nice lip! Any future plans?!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

you need to get the black corners from www.liuspeedtuning.com to go with the projectors.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

good god thats clean...i love your lip!!!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I think I've seen this car before.
Did you just buy it?


----------



## age16withSE-R (Mar 15, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> I think I've seen this car before.
> Did you just buy it?


I've had this car for 3 years now. It was the sweet 16 that I had to buy and I didn't want that same old "teg" or honda. 

The only future plans I'm thinking about seriously are: either boost my current engine, get a det, or go all motor VE. Some one in WA should take me for a ride in any one of these three. 
Thanks for the comments. Too bad I'm broke now and in school, otherwise she'd have a lot more done.


----------



## age16withSE-R (Mar 15, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> good god thats clean...i love your lip!!!!


I think everybody wants to kiss this lip. They need to make a rear add on that blends with it. I've always liked your car, and I'm jealous of all the work you get to do to it. Any changes lately?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

throw up a mod list to go with it.


----------



## age16withSE-R (Mar 15, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> throw up a mod list to go with it.


Not much of a mods list but here it is.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

you didn't list the projector headlights or the clear corners, however you need the stealth corners off of liu like I said.

check em out for real dude.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i say get some stock headlights and corners and rock em...projectors are plaaaaaayed


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

age16withSE-R said:


> I think everybody wants to kiss this lip. They need to make a rear add on that blends with it. I've always liked your car, and I'm jealous of all the work you get to do to it. Any changes lately?


yea theres always something going on..im me sometime @ notanotherhonda via aim and ill send some pics. thanks man


----------



## age16withSE-R (Mar 15, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> you didn't list the projector headlights or the clear corners, however you need the stealth corners off of liu like I said.
> 
> check em out for real dude.


Yea, I'm thinking more of going with the stock crystal clear headlights and matching corners, and possibly a HID kit for it as well. With the weather the way it is in Washington, I can't see a damn thing with these projectors.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Looks hella good man nice job, :thumbup: i'd say ditch the projectors and go back to stock though.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

age16withSE-R said:


> Yea, I'm thinking more of going with the stock crystal clear headlights and matching corners, and possibly a HID kit for it as well. With the weather the way it is in Washington, I can't see a damn thing with these projectors.


I like the crystal version better as well, thats what I had on my old b14, but since you already had the black projectors, the black corners would be a cheaper way to get a matching set.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Nice looking 200 man. gtr bumper?
Stock bumper with some sort of lip? Looks good whatever it is. 

Vote for the stealth setup from LIU!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> Nice looking 200 man. gtr bumper?
> Stock bumper with some sort of lip? Looks good whatever it is.


its the stock bumper with the stillen lip.


----------



## age16withSE-R (Mar 15, 2004)

I think this Liu guy should play Santa. i want the crystal clear setup, lower tie bar, and some bigger brakes  

Is there anybody from the state of Washington with a Det, VE, or boosted SR20 that wants to give a fellow enthusiast a ride. It doesn't have to be in a B14. Help out people.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

DEFINATELY go with the crystal clear setup.....it'd go great with the white.......of course i'm sorta biased.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

crystals on a white car for sure

she looks pretty good mang


----------



## age16withSE-R (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks. I don't care much for the looks of the headlights anymore, I just wanna see all the Possums before I hit em and quit getting brake checked by people who think my highs are on when its just the crappy aim.


----------



## sleban (May 18, 2005)

where did you get that lip?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

sleban said:


> where did you get that front lip? its naaassty!


Being that he said it was the Stillen front lip I would start with www.stillen.com


----------



## sleban (May 18, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> Being that he said it was the Stillen front lip I would start with www.stillen.com


good lookin out. but it looks like they dont carry them any more.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

They carry it. You need to change the car to the 200sx. If you search for the sentra it doesn't come up.

http://www.stillen.com/Sportscars_detail.asp?cat=3&subcat=149&Brand=&id=22858&page=1


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Gimp said:


> They carry it. You need to change the car to the 200sx. If you search for the sentra it doesn't come up.
> 
> http://www.stillen.com/Sportscars_detail.asp?cat=3&subcat=149&Brand=&id=22858&page=1


Thats got to be about the worst marketing ever.

I wonder how that lip would look molded on...mmmmmm


----------



## age16withSE-R (Mar 15, 2004)

Friend wants to trade Bronze Volk TE-37 for my flawless FN01R-Cs. Can anybody photoshop the BRonze TE-37 for me? Also what the crystal clear headlights and corners would look on it.

Thanks


----------

